# Maple Glazed Sockeye Salmon with Asparagus and Risotto



## briggy (Jul 20, 2014)

Decided to change it up again.  Smoked a Sockeye Salmon over Apple and finished with a maple syrup glaze.   Also added a few chunks of the salmon to an asparagus risotto.  Asparagus was also smoked.   Enjoy!

Did a liquid brine and refrigerated for ~5 or so hours:













IMAG0268 - Copy (2).jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 20, 2014






Added a little pepper and air dried outdoors with a fan for 2 hours and the on to the WSM:













IMAG0269 - Copy (2).jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 20, 2014






Plated view with Risotto and Asparagus.  Brushed maple syrup on the Salmon with 30 or so minutes to go:













IMAG0276 - Copy.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 20, 2014






Thanks for Looking!


----------



## royjulius (Jul 20, 2014)

That looks delicious! What's in your brine? Fish is kind of my focal point on here. Been practicing with other meats but really want to get good at fish.


----------



## briggy (Jul 21, 2014)

I tried Bear's brine on this one:

Put 1/2 quart of apple juice in a pot on the stove, bringing to low boil & then down to simmer.
Add to this;
6 ounces of soy sauce
1/2 cup of non-iodized salt
1/2 cup of brown sugar
1/2 tsp of Garlic powder
1/2 tsp of Onion powder
1/2 tsp of Cayenne pepper
1/2 tsp of Dried Bay Leaf Flakes (or 2 or 3 fresh bay leaves)

Stir until salt is dissolved. Then add 1 1/2 quarts of water & ice to cool quickly.


----------



## knifebld (Jul 21, 2014)

Looks great Briggy! What temps where you smoking at? And what IT did you you pull it off?


----------



## briggy (Jul 21, 2014)

I kept the WSM right around 185 and pulled when IT hit 140.


----------



## royjulius (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for posting the brine recipe. I will try it on some trout, it sounds yummy!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 21, 2014)

Beautiful! Looks terrific! Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow, that looks great. Thanks for the post and the qview.

Disco


----------



## redeyejedi (Jul 21, 2014)

that does indeed look awesome!

thanks for sharing!!

-Aaron


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 21, 2014)

Tasty looking salmon and meal!


----------

